# Reliable aquarium heaters?



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I would like to know what brand(s) of aquarium heaters might be reliable? I've bought several different brands, some digitally controlled, some the "old" style, and they all seem to break within a couple of years (break as in stop functioning correctly, not breaking the element). 

I thought Rena was one of the better ones but three of those have failed on me, and I've had Jager, Visi-Therm, Top Fin, Marineland, and Tetra to name a few of the brands I've used over the years. I believe I've had all of those brands fail me. 

I would rather not have to set up some sort of warning system to let me know when the temperature overshoots or undershoots the setting by a few degrees but maybe that is something I also need to do in addition to getting a reliable heater. 

The first aquarium I plan to set up again is a 90 gallon freshwater one, in case that matters. I am not opposed to using two lower wattage units for a more even heat, and maybe a third one as a backup heater in case one of the others stops heating. 

So what I'm asking for is recommendations based on your experiences with a certain brand/model of heater that has worked for you for several years, not one that is working fine but you've only had for 6 months. And, if any of you use some sort of protective device to make sure your tank doesn't get overheated, I will consider one of those, too. What I don't want to see is my fish get "cooked" or die from lack of heat for a few days. I've lost some small fish that way before and I would prefer to not repeat that experience. 

I don't need digital control but that is a nice feature, being able to set the temperature without playing back and forth with an analog control. Submersible is est for me but I can live with the type that has its top out of the water. 

Thanks in advance. 

Donald


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

There is no one brand that is fail proof. I have used many brands including named brand Jager and VisiTherm, Jager more sturdy due to thicker glass, but both failed after a few years. The first thing to go is the thermostat, more often get stuck in the on position than off, which is more dangerous. The heating element rarely fails before the thermostat. The best protection is to size a heater right for the tank size, bigger is not better but dangerous. The right size is one that can raise the temp no more than 5 to 10 degree above ambient, assuming the tank is located in hvac area. Tanks in unheated basement or garage is hard to size, and is better off unplug the heater in summer to prevent overheating.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, and in advance, thanks to others, for their replies, too.

As you mentioned, it's the overheating I'm most concerned with. Other than setting a thermometer with an alarm, which I know those exist, is there a device that will switch off the heater if the temp goes over a certain limit set? I know I could build one if I need to with a handful of electronic parts, but it would not be pretty to look at!


Donald


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

For over heating accidents, you can plug your heater into a plug controlled by a thermostat. Something like this

https://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Aqua...y59kkfac8nr_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&s=pet-supplies

You can also make one if you're handy with arduino.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I had the same conerns as you, for a tank near a cold window in winter-time. (Otherwise, i'd do without the heater.)

In the hopes of finding a more reliable thermostat I looked for solid-state units and came across the Neo-Therm line. Only have one season's experience with it, but it seemed better to me than the rotary dial ones.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like that brand, if it fails, fails in the off mode, which is much better than the heater element being stuck on. Many good reviews on Amazon on this particular model:

https://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquat.../B008AGWZOK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_paging_btm_next_2

There were only a few failures reported, and none were "fried fish" reports.

Donald


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I have been running Colbalt Neo Therm heaters on on my 29 and 55 gallons for 2 years without any problems.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

When it's time to get the 90 gallon up and running again as a natural planted fish tank, it will probably have two or three Neo Therm heaters, each sized to heat about 1/2 of the tank volume, and maybe a temperature controller that can shut off the heat if they get stuck. I will, at the very least, have an aquarium thermometer with an alarm to monitor both a temperature a couple of degrees too warm and also too cold (may need two of those if there aren't any that can do both jobs).


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll do something similar for a 29 gallon tank that will have two bettas with a clear divider panel only might have just one heater since if it stops heating, the bettas can survive our home temperatures.


----------

